# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Drenicë, ktheja nderin vetes! Dënoji vetë të paudhët!

## projekti21_dk

Drenicë ke qenë ( dhe je ende, ndoshta edhe pak ) vend i nderit, burrërisë, trimërisë, diturisë e qëndresës.

Drenicë, disa nga bijtë tu, duke shfrytëzuar respektin që kanë të tjerët për TY, po t’i shpërfillin këto epitete të larta që ke,

Drenicë, tokë e larë me gjak, dikush po luan me gjakun e derdhur, dikush po luan me nderin tënd, …

Andaj, 

Drenicë, siç ke ditur ta godasësh çdokend që të ka prekur në nder e dinjitet, dënoje dhe këtë herë të pabesin që ta shpëtosh nderin tënd!

Drenicë dy rrugë ke: o ta dënosh krimin ( që fatkeqësisht po del nga gjiri yt ), o ta përkrahësh atë.

E di se e ke vështirë, por aman Drenicë, bëje edhe këtë sakrificë, mos e humb atë që e ke fituar nëpër shekuj me shumë skrifica.

Drenicakë të dashur, nënshkruajuni këtu: jeni që Drenica të marshojë akoma ballëhapur, apo ta mbroni të keqen e të jetojmë me faqe të zezë.

Unë të kam dashur, bile shumë të kam dashur Drenica ime. Dua që edhe më tej të të dua!

----------


## Foleja_

Zoteri Adem, une personalisht nuk besoj qe Drenica dhe populli qe jeton aty ka humb dinjitetin , apo respektin me keto zgjedhje. A ju ka shkuar ne mendje edhe opcioni tjeter qe dikush tjeter po luan dhe pikerisht ne keto zgjedhje ka luajtur me te lojera te felliqura pikerisht per kete arsye ?A thua e kishte te nevojshme populli te bente dicka te tille duke qene edhe me heret i orientuar pikerisht ne ate parti politike e cila fitoi edhe kete here aty? Une per vete jam shume skeptike ,dhe ndaj mendimin me shume te tjere qe keto rezultate jane dore e zgjatur e tjeter kujt ,jo e drenicakeve. Drenica ka dite  dhe do te dije edhe kete here te del fitimtare para atyre qe u perpoqen ta njollosin.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Zoteri Adem, une personalisht nuk besoj qe Drenica dhe populli qe jeton aty ka humb dinjitetin , apo respektin me keto zgjedhje. A ju ka shkuar ne mendje edhe opcioni tjeter qe dikush tjeter po luan dhe pikerisht ne keto zgjedhje ka luajtur me te lojera te felliqura pikerisht per kete arsye ?A thua e kishte te nevojshme populli te bente dicka te tille duke qene edhe me heret i orientuar pikerisht ne ate parti politike e cila fitoi edhe kete here aty? Une per vete jam shume skeptike ,dhe ndaj mendimin me shume te tjere qe keto rezultate jane dore e zgjatur e tjeter kujt ,jo e drenicakeve. Drenica ka dite  dhe do te dije edhe kete here te del fitimtare para atyre qe u perpoqen ta njollosin.


E nderuara folje unë kam një respekt të vecantë për ty.
Nëse janë lojëra të fëlliqura, gjë që nuk dyshoj, ku është syceltësia jonë. Dhe është e pabazë të thuhet se është lojë e ndyrë e të tjerëve kur te kutitë e votimin kanë qenë vetë drenicakët.
Më burr¨roe do të ishte të kërkonim falje me kohë para se të na e thoshin të tjerët. Besoj i ke dëgjuar mbr¨åemë ambasadprët cka thanë. Muzdraku nuk hyn në thes Fole. Tashme¨gati u bë vonë.
Ne sic kemi ditur t'i themi shkaut stop, të keqën duhet ta stopjomë edhe sot qoftë edhe nëse vjen nga gjiri ynë.
Mos ta vrasim Drenicën për individë. Me drenicën nuk mund të identifikohet askush dhe për askë Drenica nuk shitet.

Edhe një herë,
shumë respekt për ty.

----------


## tomaras

Edhe pse nuk jam vetë nga Drenica  e ndjej për obligim ta risjell këtu tek kjo temë, këtë postim timin tek tema *The Guardian: Kur votojnë 149 % në Skenderaj dhe Drenas*, të datës 13.12 për të treguar që respekti për virtytet e njerëzve të Drenicës që kaq shumë dhanë për këtë komb nuk mund të fëlliqen nga njerëzit e një klani mafioz, të cilët i ka  zënë harami më keq se rakia. 




> Citim:
> Postuar më parë nga e panjohura  
> A i qytetruar te duket vetja a? Eh mjer Drenica per ke luftoj!






> Oj ti që ishalla bëhesh e njohur ndonjëherë. Drenica është palca e kombit shqiptar. Virtytet si nderi, krenaria dhe dinjiteti rrallë në ndonjë regjion shqiptar janë të përfaqësuar si në Drenicë.
> 
> Mos mendo që Drenica ka luftuar që sot bijtë e saj që i ka përkrahur me zemër që t'i prijnë Kosovës, t'ia qesin zânin e zi dhe të përmendet më mbarë Evropën e deri në Amerikë si rajon i hajnave dhe manipuluesve të votave dhe si njerëz që nuk janë në gjendje të përshtaten në demokraci.
> 
> Këta, po, këta ia nxinë fytyrën Drenicës n'e ditsh, e mos mendo që të gjithë ata burra e gra që kanë dalë në votime në Drenas, në Skënderaj, në Malishevë apo në Klinë, e që e kanë kryer obligimin e vet qytetar duke ia dhënë përkrahjen partisë së tyre të dashur, e ndjejnë veten mirë deri sa ndëgjojnë dhe shohin tek përmenden për të zi.

----------


## Brari

po sikur.. me vnue pdk hajredin kuqin si kryeminister e dik marty te merret me hashimin por me hashimin si qytetar e jo si kryetar..

??

dhe kosova vazhdon punen.. dhe hashimi merret me mbrotjen e vet e te miqve te vet..

si mendoni ju drenica..

??

azem bejta azem galica..
ta pau sherrin tan drenca..

ka pas knue dikur nji rapsod drenicak..


e ma von.. 50-70-100 vjet ma von jan munue romaciera e sigurim-kapterra akademika e historian-enver-ika.. me e "hup" kte cop kang.. 
por..



ja ku jena..

..

----------


## projekti21_dk

Qka jau merr mendja pse Jakup Krasniqi ju shkroj SMS shokve te vet diten e zgjedhjeve edhe ata mbasdite.

Une ju kallxoi ne fund pse, veq po due mi dit a e dini edhe ju....?

----------


## kruja78

Po mendimi ime eshte qe gjate zhvillimit te fushates une personalishte nuk i kame degjuar ne mjetet e informimit nga kanditadet e subjektit qe e perfaqeson se votoje at numer ose kete numer ,dhe ketu krasniqi ka mbetur pak mbrapa se ishte presidente dhe per kete aresy aj nuk ka mundur te bej fushat per vetet   dhe partin....une po flas gjithe here sipas mjetev te informimit te cilat i kame percjellur nga kendej....edhe liderin e tyre e kam percjell dhe sa e kame degjuar kurr nuk e kam ndegju votoje kete numer ose at numer po voton PDK-dhe nr.49 edhe medja kur i kan qiture fotot e tyre asnje foto e thaqit dhe as e krasniqit nuk me ka ra ne sy me numrat e tyre kures te kandidatev te tjere po ,une po shkruaj ketu gjithe here sipas tv,, dhe jo qe e kam percjellur nga afer ose pas tyre,,,e krasniqi  besoj qe eshte shprehur pakez i deshpruar nga shoket e ti se pse nuk lobojen edh eper te po vetem per ata kandidat te cilet ishin neper postera dhe ku ta di une..

----------


## drenicaku

> Qka jau merr mendja pse Jakup Krasniqi ju shkroj SMS shokve te vet diten e zgjedhjeve edhe ata mbasdite.
> 
> Une ju kallxoi ne fund pse, veq po due mi dit a e dini edhe ju....?


Une e di veq nuk du me te kallzu,po pres a e din edhe ti :Lulja3:

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Une e di veq nuk du me te kallzu,po pres a e din edhe ti


baci hashim ka nis me ja kthye shpinen kupes besa edhe kocit e do tjerve. a e din ti pse?
qyky kruja po m doket si osht drenicak se i ka ra n trag.

----------


## Brari

o ardit ..


ketu ne forum dikush jeton ne kanad dikush ne tepelene dikush ne stamboll..

si munden kta lexues me i ra ne fije  meseles tande?

kan vec nji mundsi.. me shti fall.. te fallxhoret qe me kuptue se cka po don me than e me dit ti..

pse bejne shkoll mileti?

me gdhend trunin qe truni me komandue gojen qe goja ose dora me dit me shpjegue e me tregue gjana..

krejt ju kosovaret dalloni se i bani muhabetet gjysmake.. alla katunarce tinzarce..

flisni qarte shkruani qarte.. shprehuni lirisht..

sepse nji tru  normal aty dallon..

Cfar eshte kjo SMS?

Ku eshte kjo SMS.. ?

Kur e kujt ju dergue kjo SMS ?

Kush e morri kte SMS kush e ka lexue kte SMS..

tregoji kto njiher qarte e sakte pastaj hidhu ne pyetje..

mos kujtoni se kur shkruani pak tregoni se kini mendje shume..
perkundrazi..

kush shkruan pak tregon se nuk di aspak..

e ata qe nuk din aspak kan frik me shkrujt se u kuptohet padija..

e kinse jan shum te mencem shkrujn vec dy rreshta..

e kerkush nuk i lexon se behen monotone.. 

pra..

o shkruani qarte e gjate..  o hic mos hini ne forum..

e kam me ty e me krejt "fjal pakat"..

----------


## prishtina2010

Po drenica besoj shume s egjdo here ishte shembull per te gjithe edhe tani do te di dhe te tregon se ne te vertet te marrin edhe te tjeret me drenicen se e ka deshmuar edhe do ta deshmoj  kete prap....
une besoj qe mundet te kete ndodhur disa parregullsi gjat zgjedhjev por keto  te meta i kan eber individet e jo te gjithet,,po mendimi ime eshte qe aty ku ka pasur manipulim dhe diqka te ngjajeshme eshte dashur te kthehen rivotimi e jo ne gjithe drenicen ,,se per te gjitha jane dokumentet dhe mundet shume lete te ferivikohet...dhe ata te cilet kane ber keshtu vertet te denohen me vepren qe kan ber....jo vetem ne drenice po ne gjithe kosoven aty ku ka pasur parregullsi edhe te veprohet....
Edhe ne prishtin ka pasur parregullsi ne disa vende edhe shueme bilme kete e dimi ne te cilet  i kemi par ato ,po fatkeqsishte keta parti jan be sikur kurvat dhe nuk e tregojen te verteten ....e jo te ja hedhin fajen vetem njerit apo tjetrit...

Edhe qka te ben per me dyshu shume  se gjat gjithe dites te votimit asnje parti nuk ka paralajmruar per parregullsit apo diqka tjeter ne asnje komun dhe ketu lind pytja pse gjat gjithe dites nuk raportuna per parregullsit kur te gjithe i kan pasur komisioneret  e vete  vall a mos kan menduar edhe keto parti se do te dalin fitus dhe mos te kontestojmi tani diqka te till,,dhe kur ata filluan ti kontestojen ato vetem pas numrimit te votav kjo eshte e vertet se deri ne at kohe asnje subjek nuk e ka pasur asnje vrejtje ..,,,ne perjashtim te llampav te  gjitha kan deklaruar kete dhe ato jane rregulluar...

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Përmbajtaja e mesazhit të Jakup Krasniqit,sekretar i Përgjithshëm i PDK,dërguar ditën e zgjedhjeve veprimtarëve të PDK,rreth abuzimit të votës për kandidatë nga ana e komisionerëve të partisë së vet,që sipas të gjitha gjasave, kanë pasur një urdhër  -qarkore nga dikush përbrenda partisë , për orientimin e votës për kandidatë të caktuar dhe eleminim të njerzëve të caktuar...
------------
Kjo ishte përmbajtja e mesazhit:

“Të nderuar demokratë të PDK-së: Ju njoftoj se PDK nuk ka dhënë asnjë direktivë se kë duhet votuar përveç nr. 49, pra PDK. Çdo direktivë tjetër është jodemokratike, është krim dhe dëmtim i votës së lirë, është vepër e dënueshme. Nuk është krim vetëm me e vra njeriun, krim është edhe dhunimi i votës së lirë. Dhunimi i votës së lirë është vrasje e demokracisë dhe vrasje e ardhmërisë së fëmijëve të bukur të Kosovës shtet. Mos e dhunoni gjakun e dëshmorëve, duke shitur votën për njerëz të ligj. Shpërndaje këtë mesazh për hir të demokracisë se dikush po do ta vrasë atë. Sekretari i përgjithshëm i PDK-së”[/B]

----------


## anita340

azem bejta azem galica..
ta pau sherrin tan drenca..

ka pas knue dikur nji rapsod drenicak..


e ma von.. 50-70-100 vjet ma von jan munue romaciera e sigurim-kapterra akademika e historian-enver-ika.. me e "hup" kte cop kang.. 
por..



I nderuar,

kam lexu shume nga postimet tua dhe te respektoj pavaresisht qe nuk kemi te njejtat bindje politike.Por nuk pajtohem me ate qe ti e ke lene te nenkuptohet te te komentuarit e vargjeve te nje kenge qe vertete ka ekzistu kshtu si e ke thane ti
po qe nuk ka qene e pranuar kurre nga drenicasit.E ka thene pra nje individ dhe hiq me shume. Une s'e kisha marre guximin me e nderru historine sepse jo veq historiane,akademike e romanciere e kane shkru ate por ne Drenice deri para pak viteve ka pase gjalle deshmitare te kohes se Azem Galices.Une si femije kam njofte tre prej tyre njeri pjesemarres i atyre ngjarjeve.Shumica e ka perkrahur Azem Galicen.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> azem bejta azem galica..
> ta pau sherrin tan drenca..
> 
> ka pas knue dikur nji rapsod drenicak..
> 
> 
> e ma von.. 50-70-100 vjet ma von jan munue romaciera e sigurim-kapterra akademika e historian-enver-ika.. me e "hup" kte cop kang.. 
> por..
> 
> ...


Përshëndetje ANita dhe Brari
Do të përpiqem të jap një sqarim në lidhje me vargjet që i ka sjellë Brari. Unë po e jap variantin tim, por do të kisha dëshirë që edhe dikush që e di më mirë ta plotësojë.

Anita, nëse je kosovare, besoj e di se në regjimin serbë këngët e këtilla kanë qenë të ndaluar dhe shumë këngëtarë për motive të tilla edhe janë burgosur. Dhe kjo ka zgjatur po thuajse një shekull. 

Tash sqarimi. Sa di unë autor i këngës për Azem Bejtën ka qenë Drevish Goxhuli i Makërmalit. Kishte rënë në vesh të hyqymetit, se Dervishi po e këndonte këtë këngë nëpër dasme dhe një ditë cohen edhe e thërrasin:

- Dervish, kemi dëgjuar se je duke kënduar këngë për Azem Bejtën, - i thanë. A e di se të pret burguu për këtë punë.

- Po more zotni e di, vec po deshët unë e këndoj edhe para jush!

Pasi u shikuan në sy ndërmjet vetit xhandarët, ranë në ujdi ta dëgjonin. Dhe Drevishi si i mencur që ishte i ndërroi vargjet aty për aty e t'ia nisi:

Azem Bejta, Azem Galica
ta panë sherrin tanë Drenica!

Kur i dëgjuan këto vargje xhandarët i thanë: Shko je i lirë edhe për kështu këndo sa të duash.

Besoj në një situatë të tillë, përpara xhandarmërisë barbare edhe unë, edhe ti edhe Brari, besa edhe goxha do trima të tjerë e kishim kënduar të njëjtën këngë me të njëjtat vargje.

S' di brarit si nuk po iu kujtuakan vargjet:

Azem Bejta u cue në kamë
djalë shiptar kush doni me kanë
djalë shiptar kush doni me dekë
përmas meje vini me ecë...

P.S. Do të kisha dëshirë ta konfirmonte dikush vërtetësinë për këtë që e shkrova - rastin e Dervish Goxhulit.

----------


## drenicaku

> azem bejta azem galica..
> ta pau sherrin tan drenca..
> 
> ka pas knue dikur nji rapsod drenicak..
> 
> 
> e ma von.. 50-70-100 vjet ma von jan munue romaciera e sigurim-kapterra akademika e historian-enver-ika.. me e "hup" kte cop kang.. 
> por..
> 
> ...


A as ky shkrim nuk po te pelqen a,e nuk eshte veq qka ta kana,duheni me u mesu edhe qka nuk ta kana oj anite hanmi.
Po qka din ti per azem galicen,shko more kryj rangt e shpis hiqu politikes e mjer ai qe te kish ty

----------


## Pa_doreza2

> Drenicë ke qenë ( dhe je ende, ndoshta edhe pak ) vend i nderit, burrërisë, trimërisë, diturisë e qëndresës.
> 
> Drenicë, disa nga bijtë tu, duke shfrytëzuar respektin që kanë të tjerët për TY, po ti shpërfillin këto epitete të larta që ke,
> 
> Drenicë, tokë e larë me gjak, dikush po luan me gjakun e derdhur, dikush po luan me nderin tënd, 
> 
> Andaj, 
> 
> Drenicë, siç ke ditur ta godasësh çdokend që të ka prekur në nder e dinjitet, dënoje dhe këtë herë të pabesin që ta shpëtosh nderin tënd!
> ...


Adem nese ke kurajo? Pse nuk ja thua keto fjale kur te takohesh me Jakup Krasniqin 

kaloni mir

----------


## anita340

> Përshëndetje ANita dhe Brari
> Do të përpiqem të jap një sqarim në lidhje me vargjet që i ka sjellë Brari. Unë po e jap variantin tim, por do të kisha dëshirë që edhe dikush që e di më mirë ta plotësojë.
> 
> Anita, nëse je kosovare, besoj e di se në regjimin serbë këngët e këtilla kanë qenë të ndaluar dhe shumë këngëtarë për motive të tilla edhe janë burgosur. Dhe kjo ka zgjatur po thuajse një shekull. 
> 
> Tash sqarimi. Sa di unë autor i këngës për Azem Bejtën ka qenë Drevish Goxhuli i Makërmalit. Kishte rënë në vesh të hyqymetit, se Dervishi po e këndonte këtë këngë nëpër dasme dhe një ditë cohen edhe e thërrasin:
> 
> - Dervish, kemi dëgjuar se je duke kënduar këngë për Azem Bejtën, - i thanë. A e di se të pret burguu për këtë punë.
> 
> ...


I nderuar,
jam munduar te sqaroje se Drenica si kane thane kurre Azem Galices ta pame sherrin. Une se di sakte prandaj edhe nuk kam thene gje me shume. E dija se dikush e ka ndryshu kengen e D. Goxhuli nga ta pane hajrin ne ta pane sherrin. Sidoqofte mendoj se ajo ishte nje pjese e ndritshme e historise shqiptare.

----------


## Gogi

Mos u lodhni kot se koti ta mbroni DRENICEN sepse edhe te gjithe ta fyeni apo te gjithe la lavderoni ajo eshte DRENICE me njerzit e saj te mrekullueshem i cili rajon i ka dhene me se shumti Kosoves dhe nderit kombetar.

Kjo qeveri eshte ajo qe sadopak ja ka kthyer dinjitetit ne aspektin ekonomik ketij rajoni duke investuar ne DRENICE sepse dinjitetit moral ajo e ka pasur gjithnje dhe askush nuk mund te ja humb.

----------


## drenicaku

> I nderuar,
> jam munduar te sqaroje se Drenica si kane thane kurre Azem Galices ta pame sherrin. Une se di sakte prandaj edhe nuk kam thene gje me shume. E dija se dikush e ka ndryshu kengen e D. Goxhuli nga ta pane hajrin ne ta pane sherrin. Sidoqofte mendoj se ajo ishte nje pjese e ndritshme e historise shqiptare.


Eshte kendu edhe kenga neper odat e drenices,mos genje

----------


## drenicaku

> Mos u lodhni kot se koti ta mbroni DRENICEN sepse edhe te gjithe ta fyeni apo te gjithe la lavderoni ajo eshte DRENICE me njerzit e saj te mrekullueshem i cili rajon i ka dhene me se shumti Kosoves dhe nderit kombetar.
> 
> Kjo qeveri eshte ajo qe sadopak ja ka kthyer dinjitetit ne aspektin ekonomik ketij rajoni duke investuar ne DRENICE sepse dinjitetit moral ajo e ka pasur gjithnje dhe askush nuk mund te ja humb.


Kjo qeveria ja ka qit faqen e zez drenices ,por me kalimin e kohes,njerzit kan fillu ta shohin te verteten,prandaj mos e identifikoni drenicen me regjimin sepse nuk e meriton

----------

